
Do you know there's a killswitch that can block your access to things you bought - B1FF_PSUVM
https://fckdrm.com
======
fturco
The positive fact about GOG is that they sell games without DRM. The negative
fact about GOG is that they sell proprietary games. This is why I won't
support their initiative. Defective by Design by the FSF is a better way to
get involved.

